# Not trying to start a brand war....just want to know how good this brand is....



## rigger0451 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who takes the time to answer me on this!

I am currently deployed to AFG and we are getting engraved "Deployment" pistols. I must say that while I shoot decently well.... my only experiance with hand guns are the M-9 beretta, MEUSOC .45 (I think it was a S&W, but maybe Kimber), a friends Kimber .45, and another friends some kind of GLOCK .9mm. I have mostly just been a rifle hunter with my trusty Marlin 30/30. Anyway.... The pistols that we can order are SIG SAUER and I have ZERO knowladge of them. I just know that the Czechs cary them around over here. Apparently we can order any model and they will be engraved with our unit and what naught. Is SIG SAUER a good brand that is worth the money I am about to invest? If so what model should I look into? I don't really like the feel of the M-9 that I carry and I liked the way my friends Kimber and the MEUSOC .45 felt (While heavier they felt more subsantual to me) and I did not really like the feel of the GLOCK (felt too light). Should I just go with the 1911? I do want to actualy use it and would like to have it around to teach my son's how to shoot. I really am looking for feel and operation of the hand gun and quality of the brand....will it last, or is going to hold a 10 inch pattern after I put 1000 rounds through it. I am also in the Air on if I want to stay with a .45 caliber or .40 caliber. Thoughts?

Once again thanks for any replys....... and please no brand wars... it is locked in my choice is SIGSAUER or wait for another Deployment down the road.......


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sig Sauer is one of the finest.....any model, across the board, lifetime warranty. The only war is fought over the USA manufacture or the German ones. They make several 1911 models if that is your preference, P226 is the military style, and was an entrant in the trials, used by the Navy Seals. Your first Sig most likely will lead to the SIGness and won't be your last. A Sig 1911 engraved will be a keepsake you can hand down to your son....stay safe and thanks for your service.....JJ


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I would take a Sig over many other guns. 

There have been some recent issues with SIG QC of late, but they make things right when there are problems.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

I would probably have a hard time deciding between a P226 and one of their 1911's. I think either would be a great choice, in my opinion.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah dude get a SIG never look back.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Sig "scorpion" (i think that was it) is one of the best 1911 designs i have ever shot.
You had to WORK to miss with it.


----------



## rigger0451 (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow….. thanks for all the replies! I started this thread a 0200 last night and it shows. No text editor was harmed (because it was not used) in the making of this thread. SO SIG is a good brand……and I should look at either the 1911 Scorpion or P226?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Look at all they have to offer, choose what is right for you, but those are two popular ones along with the P229.....JJ


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have owned two SIGS in the past, and both performed very well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Buy this one and your grand kids will be shooting it one day.:smt033 Thanks for your service...:smt1099

Look Here:1911 Stainless


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Sig 239 enhanced elite. Next on my list.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

All above is good advice. You won't go wrong with a Sig, in my opinion.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

If you want a .45 ACP Sig, the P220 Elite is a great option. Their 1911s are pretty sweet too.


----------

